# Noob's first time....



## MadJohnnyTT (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all,

First off, I should say that I don't actually have a TT yet. That pleasure awaits me tomorrow afternoon, and I am reasonably sure that I'll get no sleep tonight due to that. For my first TT experience, I've plumped for what my pocket could afford, and have gone for the Roadster 1.8T 225 Quattro. It's a 2000 model, but it 'seems' be be in very good condition. No mods, no additions, and I can't tell yet if there has been any extra's plumbed in (not sure what was standard and what wasn't).

My best friend had the same model (and colour) a few years back and loved it - so of course he was my main supply of information. However, he told me to come here and check it out. And OMG! He was soooo right. I've not needed to post here before because most of my questions have been answered by just stalking the boards for a couple of weeks. But as my ownership day looms, I thought I'd like to see if I am able to contribute anything to this board (as apposed to being an information vampire). I guess when I've had the TT for a few weeks, I may have a question or two though.

I have no sig or avatar yet, I'll do that when I actually have the car in my sweaty palms - and of course, post the obligatory picture....although I guess that'll be like posting a bottle of milk photo on milkmansforum.com. It's a standard, silver Roadster - nothing you guys haven't seen a thousand times or more.

Anyway, I thought I'd say 'Hi' and pass my complements to the people of this forum, this is one of the most friendly and informative boards I've seen.

So - Hi! 

John

EDITED for crap spelling


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome John

looking fwd to the pics and your contributions to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your first mod should be joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

MadJohnnyTT said:


> ....although I guess that'll be like posting a bottle of milk photo on milkmansforum.com. It's a standard, silver Roadster - nothing you guys haven't seen a thousand times or more


 :lol:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MadJohnnyTT (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome! 

Well, I did it! Picked the car up yesterday! Woot! 

It was actually ready a day early, which was good - however I had booked some time off today to go and 'play' with it, so yesterday it was a bit of a rush to get the car, get it taxed and then get back to work. So I didn't get much time to check it out properly. That joy awaits me today! 

Noticed a few niggly bits on it already (backlight on the Concert display not working, cd autochanger takes forever to kick in), but nothing that's killing me (especially as I'm going to replace the radio head today if I'm lucky). I do have a question about the performance at low revs, but I'll post that up in the relevant section.

I'll add the car to the 'Garage' as soon as I get a chance to take some decent photo's. 

Overall, I'm very happy. (i.e. Couldn't sleep properly last night knowing I'm going to be out and about in it today!)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

